# Are women just BORN this way?



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Here is your laugh for the day.ound::blabla:*

http://www.snotr.com/video/2630


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my - that is funny!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Katrina,

That is absolutely hilarious! Poor guy...it's only just begun :blabla: :blabla: :blabla:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's funny.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFL that is some conversation she has going on. hahaha


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ound:Oh my gosh, she's darling, but they have quite the chatterbox on their hands.
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, I would die with a child like this! Hilarious to watch though.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Maryam this cutie isn't mine but she could have been. My DD was a chatter box at that age. For the most partyou tune it out. I just love this little ones hand jesters. ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Funny. She is a real 'fast talker'.


----------

